
Show HN: Spendbook, a web app to track your expenses - S4M
The website is: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spendbook.net&#x2F;main" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spendbook.net&#x2F;main</a>  I am posting this on behalf of a friend who built it so he can get a feedback - he doesn&#x27;t have an account and when he created one his post was killed.
======
xori
Good start, overall pretty vanilla. There's a lot of competition in this area
so I'd suggest being a little more opinionated.

\- Privacy Policy, what are you doing with my data, how do you protect it.
Something more than just saying we use a HTTPS Certificate

\- It's really weird to have to create budgets for each month, and not just
have a recurring monthly/weekly budget

\- When viewing transactions default to reasonable views, not just today.
Maybe provide some views (last week, last month)

\- Initially the Add Transaction confused me, there's a lot of fields with no
help text as to what each affects. I got over this, but that area definitely
needs some optimization.

~~~
skk78
Hi, Thank you for your feedback. I appreciate your comments. I built the site.

\- I fully agree with you on having privacy policy. I am working on that,
should be on the site soon.

\- Regarding new budget creation, at the moment, editing existing one and
saving with new name will create new one with existing details. Yes, It is
good to make it recurring automatically. I thought about it before. It is
definitely on my list in upcoming updates.

\- I agree with you on having some customisation option for setting default
time period on transaction view page. It is on my list as well.

\- For your last point, I agree site is lacking in help on how to use it. I
will try to add help in appropriate places.

Thanks.

------
lozzo
my feedback: there is not enough explanation on how you would access my
finances and hence I would be very wary on using it...

~~~
tendencydriven
from a cursory glance I believe that you add the transactions, it doesn't
automatically access your bank accounts, etc

~~~
skk78
Yes, you are right. It doesn't access bank accounts or card details.

------
fiatjaf
You should post the link directly and write these comments as comments.

